# JD 955 Part ID



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

I bought 2 955's' w/Yanmar 3TN84. this one is missing some parts. I have done a search but cannot ID this part. It is located on right side above fuel filter assembly. It is silver about 1 1/2 in dia, x 2 1/2" long & has an electrical connection. 1st pic is on working 955; 2nd shows this part detached. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuel shut off solenoid #AM124377


----------

